# The Evolution of the Uber App



## phreeradical (Jan 6, 2017)

Post your pictures from the past!
I'll start with my first milestone
4 years ago today


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

My first Uber drive? 25 years ago folks - the year of the Raptor!


----------



## Ahmado (Jan 8, 2019)

Top partner was the goal :biggrin:









previous app was made for *THE DRIVERS*
(In-app traffic was very useful)


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I seem to remember the screw ups the most. Here's one where the programmers forgot which side of the screen the drivers are on.


----------



## phreeradical (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

What used to be a regular rush hour afternoon on the same day as a Seahawks game. Now Uber wants you fight the same traffic for an extra $2.75.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

hooj said:


> My first Uber drive? 25 years ago folks - the year of the Raptor!
> 
> View attachment 453955


The Uber app on Windows 95? Was it on dialup and did it make the *hee hawww hee hawwwwwwwwwwwwwwww* sound when it connected? -o:


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> What used to be a regular rush hour afternoon on the same day as a Seahawks game. Now Uber wants you fight the same traffic for an extra $2.75.
> 
> View attachment 454088


God do I miss those days! Used to go out Friday and Saturday from 8pm to 4am and regularly make $350 each night. Those were the days!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Seamus said:


> God do I miss those days! Used to go out Friday and Saturday from 8pm to 4am and regularly make $350 each night. Those were the days!


Yes they were. Rush hour combined with a city event was a goldmine. In Seattle, the number one time of the year everyone waited for was Pride Weekend. Thousands would be made by Select and XL drivers. Even us X drivers raked in at least over a grand in just those 3 days.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

..........2014 World Cup.....................people going to gin mills and watch parties everywhere..........crazy surges: twenty five dollar payoffs for eight block trips...............I left the cab at home and ran UberX. At that time, usually I ran UberX two or three dayz per month just to keep active the account.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

So what, fifty x surges are back?


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> Yes they were. Rush hour combined with a city event was a goldmine. In Seattle, the number one time of the year everyone waited for was Pride Weekend. Thousands would be made by Select and XL drivers. Even us X drivers raked in at least over a grand in just those 3 days.


I used to make 400$ Friday's when I started driving Uber. I recall the very first week I made like 1800$ and I was WOW.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I used to make 400$ Friday's when I started driving Uber. I recall the very first week I made like 1800$ and I was WOW.


Yep, once you found your fishing holes and figured out how to make your time most profitable, money was good. Even for a part-time Ant like me.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I used to make 400$ Friday's when I started driving Uber. I recall the very first week I made like 1800$ and I was WOW.


Those days are over.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Yesterday seems so far away.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

hooj said:


> My first Uber drive? 25 years ago folks - the year of the Raptor!
> 
> View attachment 453955


I started way before that. This was my ride back then:


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Ahmado said:


> Top partner was the goal


And now all these years later you're a bottom


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

hooj said:


> My first Uber drive? 25 years ago folks - the year of the Raptor!
> 
> View attachment 453955


Fond memories of the late 90s. I kinda Miss windows 95, cheesy webpages, geocities, frontpage, usenet, BBses, etc.
Where did you get this gif?



phreeradical said:


> Post your pictures from the past!
> I'll start with my first milestone
> 4 years ago today
> View attachment 453948


I started in 2013. Anyone remember the "God view" ? Back then, in San Diego, you had to work nights, all the riders were millenials, and no biz in north county, if you lived up there, you had to drive downtown/PB, etc. to make money. 
Also, there was NO gps ( I used a Magellan on my dashboard ). And the rider's "pin" on the driver app was a silhouette of a guy in a trenchcoat with a briefcase trying to flag a cab.



1.5xorbust said:


> View attachment 454292
> 
> Yesterday seems so far away.


I started precisely in that same area in 2013, and the map looked way different. There was no "go" button. And the map was zoned off.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> Fond memories of the late 90s. I kinda Miss windows 95, cheesy webpages, geocities, frontpage, usenet, BBses, etc.
> Where did you get this gif?
> 
> 
> ...


I started in 2016 taking early morning airport runs from PB and La Jolla at 3x-4x. Yeah those were the days you could actually make decent money at this gig.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Got a hold of some really antique looking images of the Uber app. Courtesy of @UberComic. Wow how the app has changed.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

Oscar Levant said:


> Fond memories of the late 90s. I kinda Miss windows 95, cheesy webpages, geocities, frontpage, usenet, BBses, etc.
> Where did you get this gif?
> 
> 
> ...


The browsing google search box bar thingy...


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

No graphics, sorry.

When PAX didn't have to enter a destination, it was a crapshoot getting a sleeping drunk who promised to give you turn by turn directions to give you an address.

I dumped one at Mercy hospital.
Bet that cost him some bucks.

After that I demanded a DX. I told them the cops need a place to start looking for my body....


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> I seem to remember the screw ups the most. Here's one where the programmers forgot which side of the screen the drivers are on.
> 
> View attachment 454070


If there were a pax called Eta Shortstring she might be quite fun.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> Yes they were. Rush hour combined with a city event was a goldmine. In Seattle, the number one time of the year everyone waited for was Pride Weekend. Thousands would be made by Select and XL drivers. Even us X drivers raked in at least over a grand in just those 3 days.


Pride weekend was so much money. Better than new years by a lot. Plus, usually a nice sunny day, everyone's in a super good positive mood. I got one year of it on Select/lux/black. It was like stacked select/lux/black pings for hours. Once the economy opens back up there won't be select anymore, sadly (Uber will have no upper tier anymore unless someone orders UberBlack). Not sure if they are going to have pride at all. Did they just postpone it, or is it totally canceled?



hooj said:


> My first Uber drive? 25 years ago folks - the year of the Raptor!
> 
> View attachment 453955





hooj said:


> My first Uber drive? 25 years ago folks - the year of the Raptor!
> 
> View attachment 453955


where'd you find that? Hillarious


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

K-pax said:


> Not sure if they are going to have pride at all. Did they just postpone it, or is it totally canceled?


It's cancelled. They are going to do a virtual parade with performances to watch.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

So no naked body painted lesbians-for-the-day this year? Bummer.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> It's cancelled. They are going to do a virtual parade with performances to watch.


Virtual? How does that work? Everyone grabs flags and walks back and forth between their kitchen and living room in front of web cams?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

K-pax said:


> Virtual? How does that work? Everyone grabs flags and walks back and forth between their kitchen and living room in front of web cams?


I have no idea how they are going to move Seattle's most popular and largest event indoors.

_"SEATTLE - The annual Seattle Pride Parade and several other yearly LGBTQ pride events are being canceled and moved online to a virtual format this year due to the coronavirus pandemic, organizers said Thursday."

https://komonews.com/news/coronavir...to-move-online-in-bid-to-slow-spread-of-virus_


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> I have no idea how they are going to move Seattle's most popular and largest event indoors.
> 
> _"SEATTLE - The annual Seattle Pride Parade and several other yearly LGBTQ pride events are being canceled and moved online to a virtual format this year due to the coronavirus pandemic, organizers said Thursday."
> 
> https://komonews.com/news/coronavir...to-move-online-in-bid-to-slow-spread-of-virus_


yeah, the whole virtual thing is somewhat lame. News is acting like everyone saw the light and will want to do everything virtual after the crisis. I'm far from a luddite, but seriously? I highly doubt, without a virus running around that people will prefer not to get out and be social with other human beings physically.

I'm surprised they didn't just delay it till late August. The weather will be amazing then anyway. How does one hsve a parade and massive city-wide party when everyone is sitting at home in front of a computer? Sounds boring.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

K-pax said:


> Virtual? How does that work? Everyone grabs flags and walks back and forth between their kitchen and living room in front of web cams?


They will be naked . I hope


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

The good part...
No glitter stuck in your seats.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Seamus said:


> God do I miss those days! Used to go out Friday and Saturday from 8pm to 4am and regularly make $350 each night. Those were the days!


People were paying the fare. I don't see why Uber would want less for themselves and the driver. The drivers work for gas money and Uber loses billions. I'm at a total loss.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> People were paying the fare. I don't see why Uber would want less for themselves and the driver. The drivers work for gas money and Uber loses billions. I'm at a total loss.


Uber's purpose was to make Travis Kalanik a billionaire. That's done.

It's all over folks. Travis has left the building.

Go home folks. It's done. Stick a fork in it.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> People were paying the fare. I don't see why Uber would want less for themselves and the driver. The drivers work for gas money and Uber loses billions. I'm at a total loss.


In my opinion they totally screwed everybody by way under valuing the cost of rides and conditioning people to expect cheap fares. They totally de valued the product!

When I started in 2017 in NY Uber just became legal. To take people to the airport from my town Uber got about $105 and I got about $75-$85 of it. Pax were happy because the alternative was a limo or car service at around $150-170. Uber was a good deal from a limo, car service, or cab. Now, today that same ride pax pays about $65 driver gets $36. If you tried to charge $105 today pax would think it was a rip off instead of a good price.

Uber and Lyft price wars totally trashed the industry for everyone, themselves included.

It's almost impossible to make good money anymore and a driver makes a fraction of what we used to.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

K-pax said:


> Pride weekend was so much money. Better than new years by a lot. Plus, usually a nice sunny day, everyone's in a super good positive mood. I got one year of it on Select/lux/black. It was like stacked select/lux/black pings for hours. Once the economy opens back up there won't be select anymore, sadly (Uber will have no upper tier anymore unless someone orders UberBlack). Not sure if they are going to have pride at all. Did they just postpone it, or is it totally canceled?
> 
> 
> where'd you find that? Hillarious


Internet google box thing....


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

The queen &#128120; said:


> They will be naked . I hope


Chances are pretty good. Not much different than the normal parade. Now... how they do the naked bike ride online will be interesting...


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> People were paying the fare. I don't see why Uber would want less for themselves and the driver. The drivers work for gas money and Uber loses billions. I'm at a total loss.


Um. You've never head of Uber Math? 



Buck-a-mile said:


> Uber's purpose was to make Travis Kalanik a billionaire. That's done.
> 
> It's all over folks. Travis has left the building.
> 
> Go home folks. It's done. Stick a fork in it.


Garret Camp and some of the other frat boy execs made out like bandits as well.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

ABC123DEF said:


> Um. You've never head of Uber Math?
> 
> 
> Garret Camp and some of the other frat boy execs made out like bandits as well.


Yep. The evil 10 became wealthy.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

*Almost 3 years ago June/July 2017....

Great bonuses and boosts &#128553;





















*

I wrote about this recently. My first complaint because I didnt take out the lady and her husbands luggage at SFO. She made her unhappiness known. I didn't know I had too &#129335;‍♀. She gave me the professionalism complaint and a 4 star &#128549; ⭐⭐⭐⭐


----------



## Elland Rd (Feb 26, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> I wrote about this recently. My first complaint because I didnt take out the lady and her husbands luggage at SFO. She made her unhappiness known. I didn't know I had too &#129335;‍♀. She gave me the professionalism complaint and a 4 star &#128549; ⭐⭐⭐⭐
> View attachment 456443


So the luggage flag has a suitcase next to it, does the other one mean you knocked down a traffic cone?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Elland Rd said:


> So the luggage flag has a suitcase next to it, does the other one mean you knocked down a traffic cone?
> 
> View attachment 456485


Was trying to think of why I got that "safety" complaint.

Wasn't the best driver when I started Uber. Made several mistakes like almost getting hit by a trolley and going the wrong way on a street &#128556;.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Who remembers those horrible iPhones we had to rent from Uber before they had an Android version?

What pieces pof crap. Dead batteries, tiny screens. 
No Dx was required.

One pax got in and said "just drive".

Buddy this ain't a cab in a 1940's movie.
This car doesn't move until I enter a Dx.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Who remembers those horrible iPhones we had to rent from Uber before they had an Android version?


Uber sent me one after I signed up. IIRC it was just after they started allowing drivers to use their own Android phones, so I used my own and sent the iphone back.

In the grand scheme of history it's nothing. But in rideshare terms it all seems so long ago. Kind of like Lyft mentors, if anyone remembers them &#128104;‍&#127979;&#128663;.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> Uber sent me one after I signed up. IIRC it was just after they started allowing drivers to use their own Android phones, so I used my own and sent the iphone back.
> 
> In the grand scheme of history it's nothing. But in rideshare terms it all seems so long ago. Kind of like Lyft mentors, if anyone remembers them &#128104;‍&#127979;&#128663;.


Yep, I had to drive to south bay to meet my Lyft mentor. Quite a way from East County.... Ride lasted 10 minutes.

I think they got $35/ for every new driver. Better than hauling paxholes.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Yep, I had to drive to south bay to meet my Lyft mentor. Quite a way from East County.... Ride lasted 10 minutes.
> 
> I think they got $35/ for every new driver. Better than hauling paxholes.


Mine drove to me. He saw my phone in the dash mount and guessed that I already did Uber and it would take less hassle for him to explain everything. Told me a few basic differences (one of which back then was only Lyft had in app tipping). Then we went through rest of the motions and he approved me.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> Mine drove to me. He saw my phone in the dash mount and guessed that I did Uber, and it would take less for him to explain everything. Told me a few basic differences (one of which back then was in app tipping with Lyft). Then went through rest of the motions and approved me.


Same here.
I had been driving Uber long enough to have bucket style floor mats (to catch the barf) and a phone holder.

How much did we pay for that rental iPhone? $10/week, or $10/month?

We were making bank in those days, so the $10 was no big deal


----------

